# shooting tips?



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I am target shooting from a distance of about 15 yards, and my target is a juice bottle cap (just a little larger than a soda bottle cap) and I am very consistant at hitting it, or very near misses (within a 1/4 inch...high or low) I am achoring my shooting hand to my cheek in the same spot, every shot.
My question is, should I keep my left shoulder (of arm holding slingshot) down, like when shooting a bow? I find I lose an inch or so of draw, just enough to notice a speed difference...
I realize holding my elbow high helps me release the shot more level...

Right now my target is about shoulder height...should the target be lower? Higher? Or does that matter?

Thanks, 
Lenley


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Just do what works best for you and it seems what works best for you is keeping your elbow high. Also, I don't think the target height really matters all that much.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Sunchierefram said:


> Just do what works best for you and it seems what works best for you is keeping your elbow high. Also, I don't think the target height really matters all that much.


Thanks....I've moved back to 20 yards, now...I find shooting with my elbow up helps me release the pouch more level, and consistent.
I'm finding that my accuracy is getting alot better, every time I shoot...
I am shooting with tapered bands on ome slingshot...and barnett magnum bands on another...having a problem with 3/8 steel shot when using the magnum bands...the leather is so thick...its hard to grip the shot, so I'm using marbles...
Is there shot bigger than 3/8"? Or should I just use a thinner leather pouch?


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh, there are much bigger ammo to play with 7/16", 1/2"  it's a matter of matching the strength of the bands with the ammo size.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I am having a hard time picturing what you are referring to. When shooting a slingshot my left arm is much straighter than when shooting a bow.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I don't know what to do...going with bigger ammo will probably shoot slower...maybe I should try a softer leather pouch...or maybe my grip will get stronger...
The pouch that came with the magnum tubes is quite thick...maybe it's heavier leather so it won't break...hmmm..
I guess experimenting may help me figure it out...everyone is different, I guess...
Thanks for helping..I am going to see if walmart carries heavier ammo


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

NaturalFork said:


> I am having a hard time picturing what you are referring to. When shooting a slingshot my left arm is much straighter than when shooting a bow.


That is exactly my question...should my arm be in the same position as it is when shooting my bow? My arm tends to be straighter when I shoot my slingshot. However, it seems to be natural...because I get a longer pull...but, I was wondering if it will affect my accuracy....it certainly does when I shoot my bow...I guess it may not even matter, really...I just want to shoot properly...whatever makes me more accurate...amd more consistent.


----------



## nm_vern (May 28, 2014)

I would definitely go with keeping your elbow locked.

The primary reason to unlock your elbow when shooting a bow, (at least in my experience) is to prevent the string slapping your forearm. This is not a problem with slingshots, and locking your elbow should provide a more stable platform, as well as potentially ensuring a more consistent draw length. Of course, the short answer is to just do what feels right to you.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

For the gripping problem you can try holding the pouch with your pointer and middle fingers instead of thumb and pointer. This is the method in which I frequently use, works for me


----------

